# אז... קרדיטים



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

אז... קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
תחזיקו חזק, יהיה עמוס


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אור ויעל (28 וקצת)-  הוא מסיים תואר במנהל עסקים ועובד בחברת הייטק מדליקה, אני תזונאית בהתהוות- ממתינה למבחן הממשלתי ומנהלת מרפאת מומחים פרטית.

הייתי 3 שבועות אחרי פרידה לא נעימה מאקס ובגלל שקצת הייתי משועממת נדבקתי לחבורה של חברה שלי. 
את אור הכרתי אחרון חביב, ואיך שהוא הגיע הביתה הוא שלח בקשת חברות בפייס. אני גיליתי שנולדנו באותו יום (12.12.84) ומאז הסיפור מתחלק לשניים: הוא יגיד שהרמתי להנחתה, אני אגיד שבסך הכל התחשק לי סושי.


אז הלכנו לאכול סושי. והשאר-  היסטוריה. כעבור שנתיים עברנו לגור, אחרי חצי שנה אימצנו את צ'יקו המהמם, ואחרי עוד שנה מעייפת הגיעה ההצעה.


----------



## haych (8/7/13)

איזה מאמי!! סוף סוף תמונה של כלב


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/7/13)

אוווווווווווווווווווווווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה עיניים 
איזה כיף שכמעט כל קרדיטים כאן מתחילים בתמונות של כלבים וחתולים!
אני מתה על הבנות פה, גם חמודות, גם מפרגנות, גם מעלות קרדיטים וגם חובבות בעלי חיים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/13)

טוב, אני מבינה שיש דרישה של הקלה 
לשרשור בעלי חיים של גולשות הפורום!


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

סוף סוף אוהבות הכלבים יוצאות לאור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר אוהבת את הקרדיטים.

אה ו... מה עם שידוך?? קבלי את טופי


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

אווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
מתה על טריירים!
לכבוד הקיץ צ'יקו הסתפר ועכשיו הוא שנאוצר- יש לו רק זקן


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

הו לא! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו עדיין מפחדים לספר את טופי, מהפחד שהשיער שלה יצמח לבן... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואגב אבא שלה הוא פודל לבן! ולכן היא כל כך בהירה...

מתה על הזקן שלהם!!! בן כמה צ'יקו?


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

שנה וחצי 
מאיפה את בארץ? אני ממליצה על המספרה של צ'יקו.
מספרה אחת מיוחדת במינה בכפר סבא.
הוא מאוד אוהב להגיע!!


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

אנחנו מרמת גן... 
בינתיים היא לא יותר מדי סובלת. אבל אני שומרת את ההמלצה!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ההצעה 
מההתחלה ידעתי שאני עם החיפושים סיימתי. מצאתי את אהבת חיי ואת זה שאיתו אחיה כל החיים.
הוא היה פחות החלטי. 
שבוע לפני יום ההולדת שלנו עשיתי לו שיחת יחסינו לאן שכללה המון יאוש וקצת דמעות. 
ב-12.12.12 (יום ההולדת שלנו) הוא התעקש שנמתין לשתיים עשרה בלילה כי אז תהיה לנו היומולדת הכי מגניבה בחיים, הושיב אותי על הספה, ביקש שאעצום עיניים והניח לפני קופסה עם טבעת ופרח אהוב. 
מסתבר שהוא תכנן את זה כבר שבועות ויצאתי סתומה עם השיחה המבאסת.

הטבעת לא בפוקוס... סורי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל היא יפההה!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מחברת חתונה 
מההתחלה היה לי ברור שתהיה לי מחברת חתונה. 
חיפשתי ונברתי במגירת המחברות והפנקסים (בכנסים של דיאטניות מחלקים המון אוכל, קופונים לאוכל ומלא מחברות ופנקסים) ומצאתי מחברת סליל שמנה. 
שיפצתי ושיפצרתי והרי התוצאה לפניכם. מאוד ממליצה להכין כזו- עם חוצצים והכל. בשלב מסויים היא נעטפה בגומי משרדי שמן כי איימה להתפוצץ- כל שבוע התווספו עוד ועוד חוצצים ואני הייתי מבסוטית. 

הכל נרשם ותויק ונצבע וקושט.


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/7/13)

מ-ע-ו-ל-ה! 
תני הצצה לכמה דפים נבחרים


----------



## Another Girl (8/7/13)

מצטרפת לבקשה


----------



## תותית1212 (13/7/13)

סליחה. עצלנית


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

חיפוש מקום ובר - חפירה! 
אז אחרי שיש מחברת אפשר להתחיל לערוך רשימות.
למרות היותו הססן בקשר להצעת הנישואים, בשנתיים האחרונות לפני ההצעה הספורט הלאומי שלנו היה ביקורת חתונות- מה אנחנו אוהבים ובעיקר מה אנחנו לא אוהבים. הוא לא שם לב אבל אני זכרתי הכל וברגע האמת כיוונתי אותנו בדיוק למה שאהבנו. הוא חשב שאנחנו זוג משמיים.

ידענו מעולה מה אנחנו לא רוצים: אולם עם רצפת שיש מבריקה, אורות סגולים, רעש מחריש אוזניים וחושך בזמן האוכל. גם לא ממש אהבנו מקומות משולבים שמישהו שתל שם כאילו דשא, הניח כאילו מזרקה, וטיפח כאילו גינה. רצינו מקום שדומה כמה שיותר לתפקידו הייעודי, ולא משהו שהפך להיות בעל כורחו גן אירועים.

ראינו 3 מקומות: האחוזה (יקר להחריד!! ודי פלצני, הכי לא אנחנו), המערה (מקום מאוד יפה, נפל כי הוא רחוק מהמרכז) ונאות קדומים.
בביקור הראשון בנאות קדומים הייתי מאוד חששנית, המקום נראה כאתר קמפינג עם שבילי כורכר ושירותי מטיילים. חשבתי על הסבתות שעלולות למעוד והדודות שיקטרו כל הדרך ותיארתי לעצמי שזה לא מעשי. אור מאוד אהב, גם אני אבל היו לי כאמור חששות.
החלטתי להתייעץ עם ההורים שלי וביקרנו במקום- יש לציין שהיה חורף, האיזור היה ממש לא מסודר והיה המון סחף. הם דווקא אהבו ונתנו לי את אישורם. ההורים של אור גרים בחו"ל ולכן השתתפו בדיונים מרחוק.
המחיר היה יקר אך סביר מבחינתנו, הטעימות היו מעולות והחלטנו לסגור.


חייבת לציין כי לאורך הדרך לא קיבלנו את שיתוף הפעולה המלא של צל הדומים- חברת ההפקה שעובדת בלעדית במקום. אשת הקשר לא עונה לטלפונים וגם לא תמיד חוזרת להודעות/סמסים, התשובות שלה היו בדר"כ לא יעילות, והרבה פעמים נשארנו עם סימן שאלה כתוב על המצח. אציין לחיוב את מנהל הקייטרינג שתמיד היה נגיש במיילים, ותמיד ענה לשאלות וניסה לסייע כמה שיכול.
השיא מבחינתנו היה שחודש לפני החתונה ביקשנו להגיע למקום בזמן חתונה לראות איך העסק עובד שם (עד אז לא היינו שם באירוע אמיתי) והיא אמרה שזה פשוט לא אפשרי. אחרי שהתחלתי קצת לכעוס היא פשוט ציוותה אותנו לאיש הגברה (מאוד נחמד אבל עדיין לא איש מכירות) שיפגוש אותנו שם ב21:30. מבחינתנו זה היה אבסורד שאנחנו עושה אצלם אירוע ולא יכולים לראות את המקום כשהוא עובד על אמת.
בסוף החתונה שלנו שמענו ביקורות לא טובות מצד אנשי הקשר שלנו לגבי מנהל האירוע וההתנהלות הכללית. אגב, לא קיבלנו משלוח אוכל הביתה (דבר די מקובל)- למרות שלא הגיעו כל האנשים עליהם התחייבנו ולא פתחו אף רזרבה.
מזל שאנשי הקשר שלנו היו טובים, ומזל שלא השארנו טיפים.
*אבל, המקום היה מדהים ביופיו, האוכל היה טוב, האווירה הייתה קסומה ושמענו המון ביקורות טובות.*


המחיר למנה בנאות קדומים כלל גם את בר אמורפי תוצרת חוץ.
לאחר דין ודברים עם האיש של הבר, הבנו שהוא לא מתכוון לזוז מילימטר ממה שכתוב בעלון שלו, ואין שום סיכוי לקבל ממנו איזה צ'ופר על החשבון כדי שנהיה מרוצים. לא היה לו אכפת אפילו לשניה אם אנחנו מרוצים ממנו. לרוב הספקים מאוד היה חשוב שנהיה מרוצים, משום מה לבר ולנאות קדומים בעצמם אנחנו לא עניינו את קצה האצבע אחרי ששילמנו. בהחלט מכעיס.
סגרנו איתו על איקס בקבוקים תוספת לבר (אור היה אחראי על זה כך שאני לא ממש זוכרת) במחיר של 1755 ש"ח. מיותר לציין שבסוף האירוע לא שמענו ממנו מילה ויש לי הרגשה טובה שהוא לא פתח את כל השתיה ששילמנו עליה. עשה עלינו כמה ג'ובות...


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

עששיות על עצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שילוב מושלם, איזה יופי.


----------



## יום וליל (8/7/13)

מי היה מנהל הקטרינג?


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

אוכל לשלוח לך בפרטי 
שלחי לי מסר אם את עדיין מעוניינת.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (9/7/13)

תודה על המידע 
חשבתי ללכת לראות שם ועכשיו ממש הורדת לי מהמקום


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

רב, רבנות, הדרכה ומקווה 
הדבר הבא אחרי סגירת תאריך היה לשריין את הרב הסלב 
מיד התקשרתי לחיים הבלין, שראינו אותו בחתונה של חברים והיינו מרותקים.
האיש הזה מקסים וחמוד, נכון לסייע בכל בעיה שצצה, מאוד פתוח ומקבל ועושה הקלות עד כמה שההלכה מאפשרת לו. הפגישה איתו הייתה קלילה ומצחיקה, הוא הסביר המון דברים ששאלנו, והרגשנו שהוא האיש המתאים לחבר בין זוג די חילוני כמונו לחתונה דתית יהודית באופן משמח ונוח. התגובות בחתונה היו מקסימות, המון לא הכירו אותו וציינו שהיה מקסים ומצחיק ומעניין ואחר.


צוהר- היה לי ברור שכדי למנוע עוגמת נפש ממני, וויכוחים בקשר ליהדות עם אור, כדאי שנלך לצוהר כדי לחוות את החתונה הדתית הכי חלק שאפשר.
אכן, נרשמנו באתר ונקבעה פגישה. אספנו את 2 העדים המשותפים של שנינו, הגענו לפגישה שנקבעה ב17:30 וב-18:00 כבר היינו בחוץ. הנציגות שהיו שם היו מקסימות, נעימות, חייכניות ויעילות- ואפילו היה קפה.
שאר ההתקשרות נעשתה במייל, פיקססנו כמה דברים וחבר טוב אסף את הכתובה שבוע לפני החתונה.


הדרכת כלה עשיתי אצל אטי פרקש, מקסימה ונעימה. שעה וחצי של שיחה על החיים, ערכי הנישואים, ציטוטים מהתנ"ך ומשמעות החיבור של שנינו. ממש ברומו של עולם.


מקווה- הלכתי לטבול עם אמא במקווה בהר אדר ליד ירושלים בערב לפני. הבלנית החמודה לא שאלה שום שאלה, לא ביקשה להוריד עגילים (שקבועים לי באוזן כבר כמה שנים) ראתה שהתקלחתי בבית ועשיתי את כל ההכנות ולא העירה דבר. הסתכלה מרחוק שאני נכנסת למים ומברכת כמו שצריך. ביציאה קיבלתי קרם גוף של ללין ונפרדתי מ-100 ₪.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

חינה מרוקאית- קולולולו! 
מאז שאני קטנה ברור לי שתהיה לי חינה. 
זה מאוד מקובל אצלנו וממש נחשב אירוע משמח, אינטימי וכיף. 
מקום: חצר הבית של הדודים במושב.
הנוכחים: משפחה מורחבת של דודים ובני דודים שלי, משפחה של אור- הורים ואחים. קצת חברים ובלי ילדים- סה"כ כ80 איש. 

בקטנה


----------



## Freckled Fawn (8/7/13)

תמונה משגעת...


----------



## תותית1212 (13/7/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

צלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשתי מישהו טוב, התקשרתי לשחר דרורי שהיה תפוס והוא המליץ על גידי בועז.
גידי גר בדירה מדליקה במרכז תל אביב  עם הכלב דייגו. נפגשנו איתו ועברנו על תמונות שצילם. אהבנו את הקלילות והאגביות בה הוא מצלם זוגות. הסברנו שאנחנו לא אוהבים להצטלם ולא יודעים לעשות פוזות, ואני בכלל אמרתי שהייתי מעדיפה שהוא יצלם אותי כשאני לא שמה לב. הוא היה נעים וקשוב וזה הכי נגע לליבנו.
גידי הסביר את האג'נדה שלו, שאל שאלות חשובות על הורים ואחים ועל אנשים שחשוב לצלם. בסוף הפגישה שאלתי אותו אם הוא אוהב לצלם חתונות, הוא אמר שמאוד, ואנחנו ידענו שמצאנו צלם.
ביום החתונה הגיע בשלב האיפור, צילם את צ'יקו ואת הדירה הקטנה שלנו. יצאנו לצילומים בשדה (שלא היה רעיון כל כך טוב...) משם לשמורה לצילומי משפחות.
אני טיפ טיפה מאוכזבת מהמקדימים, אבל ברור לי שבגלל שאנחנו זוג בעייתי שמתפדח בקלות, התמונות שהוא צילם היו בהחלט תמונות טובות. הייתי משנה את הלוקיישן למקום בנוי, הייתי נותנת יותר זמן להיפתח ולשתף איתו פעולה והייתי מתכוננת נפשית ואפילו מצלמת בראש סיטואציות שבהן הייתי רוצה להצטלם. שום דבר מאלו לא היה תלוי בגידי ולכן הוא היה נפלא בהתאם לנסיבות.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

קצת מהמפגש 
צ'יקו התרגש כשאור הגיע הביתה


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ומהמקדימים


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

תמונה מדהימה  
אתם לא נראים כאן כמו זוג שלא אוהב להצטלם, אתם נראים כמו זוג מאוהב 

ועד כה הקרדיטים ממש יפים, ומעניינים


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/7/13)

תמונה מעולה! 
להגדיל ולתלות על הקיר


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ועוד.. 
לא האמנתי שאפשר לצלם אותי ככה


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

וואו!!! 
את נראית מדהים והשמלה פשוט מיוחדת..בחיים לא ראיתי שמלה כזאת!


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

זו אחת ה-תמונות!


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

מאוד מבינה את ההרגשה שלך לגבי צילום 
ועדיין, יצאו לכן תמונות ממש ממש יפות! יש משהו ביום החתונה שמוציא מאנשים דברים שהם לא חשבו שיש להם וזה עובר גם בתמונות


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

עיצוב ו-DIY 
לקחנו את מעצבת הבית. הוספנו עיצוב חופה, פינת זולה באחת מפינות השמורה, ועששיות עדינות שהיו תלויות על העצים. שבוע לפני גם הוספנו שרשרות של נורות קטנות שהאירו אמפי גדול ממש קרוב למקום החתונה. קיבלנו הטבה של 1000 בעיצוב מנאות קדומים. סה"כ שילמנו 3300 ₪ אחרי הנחה.


חודשיים שלושה מראש התחלתי לעבוד על DIY. 
אני מאוד אוהבת לעבוד עם דפים/גזירות/הדבקות וטושים וידעתי שאני יכולה לקחת על עצמי להכין פתקיות הושבה ומספרי שולחן. 
בהמשך התווספו מניפות לאורחים, קשים שהדבקתי להם שפמים, סוכריות דרז'ה שעטפתי בטול לחינה, וברכות חמודות שאני פינצ'צ'תי לשולחן ברכות. 

בהמשך מפורטים החומרים ומאיפה השגתי אותם.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

פתקיות הושבה 
כרטיסיות קראפט וחותמת ינשוף הוזמנו מאטסי


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מספרי שולחן 
קרטון ביצוע, טוש אקריליק, טוליפ שחור עם נצנצים.
וושי טייפ הוזמן מחנות ברעננה דרך האינטרנט כמובן.


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

וואי מהמם! 
מלא חיים כזה..


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (8/7/13)

פשוט מקסים! 
מתה על ינשופים


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

יצא מקסים!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מניפות לאורחות 
המניפות מהחנות של הזקן החמוד בכפר גלעדי.
הפתקים והחותמת מאטסי. הכתב שלי


----------



## Bizhi (8/7/13)

אשמח לפרטים בנוגע לזקן החמוד... 
כתובת?
מחיר?
וכו...


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

פרטים 
הזקן החמוד יושב בחנות מלאה ארגזים בקצה של כפר גלעדי.
לפני חודשיים הייתי אצלו ונגמרו לו המניפות שאהבתי אבל יש לו עוד הרבה סוגים.


----------



## Bizhi (8/7/13)

מחיר? (אם זה בסדר לשאול...) 
קצה כפר גלעדי הכוונה מספרים אחרונים או התחלתיים? את יודעת אם יש מניפות לבנות עם ידית מעץ במקרה?


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מחיר מעולה 
1.5 ש"ח ליחידה.
קניתי מניפות צבעוניות עדינות מעץ (שמעתי שילדים רבים שברו אותן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
המניפות האלה נגמרו לו בפעם השניה שהייתי, כדאי ללכת אליו זה תמיד מתחלף.
הוא נמצא בצד של המספרים הגדולים לדעתי... בכל מקרה כדאי לעשות שם סיבוב יש הרבה חנויות.


----------



## Bizhi (8/7/13)

אשמח לפרטים על הזקן החמוד... 
כתובת?
מחיר?
וכו...


----------



## lanit (8/7/13)

הכתב שלך הוא כמו פונט מהמם!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

תודה


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

שולחן ברכות 
קערית קלועה מחוט כותנה, עפרונות צבעוניים, כרטיסיות עם סיומת תחרה.
פאנצ' בורדר של מרתה סטיוארט מאטסי.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

בובות חתן כלה 
נקנו בשוק פשפשים בפינלנד. מתנה מההורים של אור. כיכבו על הבר כל הערב!


----------



## פרילי 86 (9/7/13)

איזה מתוק 
ממש זוג חמודים 
יש לך תמונה של כל שולחן הברכות? אני גם מתכננת לעשות, ולא סגורה על איך.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

הזמנות 
הדפסנו דרך אתר טוקסידו. 
בחרנו, נשלחו דוגמאות, הטקסט עבר מליון תיקונים (בגללי- הם היו מעולים) ולבסוף נשלחו ההזמנות תוך 3 ימים. 
המחיר הגיוני וההזמנות יפות מאוד. 
הזמנו גם תזכורות ממוגנטות והזמנות לחינה.


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

זה ציור? זה תמונה? 
כזה עדין ויפה  מזכיר לי קצת את ההזמנות שלנו...


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

זה הדפס... 
לדעתי זה פרחי שקדיה שקצת עשו להם ריטוש והם הפכו כתמתמים.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

התארגנות 
החלטתי לקבוע את ההתארגנות לדירתנו הקטנה. ככה צ'יקו יהיה איתי כל היום, ובערב נחזור לדירה שלנו וצ'יקו לא יצטרך לנדוד לבית של סבא וסבתא. 
אמא הייתה איתי בבוקר, ונפגשנו שוב בחתונה.
היה כיף מאוד להיות בבית. הייתי רגועה יחסית והיה לי כל מה שאני צריכה וכל מה שהעליתי בדעתי שאולי יש אפשרות שכנראה ארצה להשתמש בזה. 
גידי הצלם עסק בצילומים של הדירה וכל מיני דברים קטנים ובין לבין צילם גם את צ'יקו וגם אותי בשלב האיפור.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

דירה קטנה וחמודה 
הבית הרבה יותר מסודר..
אין לי מושג מאיפה הגיעו כל החפצים שמפוזרים בכל הבית!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

עוד צ'יקו 
הוא תמיד בא טוב


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

כזה חמודי!!!


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

מהמם! 
חמוד קטן!


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

צ'יקו הכוכב


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

שמלהה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כל חיי אספתי תמונות של שמלות כלה. פעם זה היה שמלת קצפת עם מחוך משולש מקדימה, אחר כך שמלה נשפכת שכולה תחרה. אח"כ שמלה בצבע שמנת. אח"כ שמלה ויקטוריאנית.

אור לעומת זאת ביקש שהשמלה תהיה חלקה ולבנה, נופלת כזאת. הוא לא אוהב תחרה בכלל.

חיפשתי באינטרנט מלא, סימנתי סטודיואים שאהבתי את השמלות וסיננתי לפי מחיר.

ביום שישי אחד הלכתי עם חברה לסטודיו ידוע ומדדתי שמלה אחת שאהבתי.עם אמא הגעתי קודם לרינה בהיר, קיבלה את פנינו נירה הנחמדה. *סגירת מעגל*: כשאמא שלי הייתה בהריון איתי, היא קנתה אצל סבא של נירה בגדי הריון. אז הבנתי שלא סתם הגענו והתחלתי למדוד. מדדתי 3 שמלות וחזרתי לראשונה- קיבלנו הצעת מחיר ואמרנו שנחשוב. חזרנו לסטודיו ההוא- השמלה לפתע לא הייתה כזאת מיוחדת וכלתית וחזרנו תוך שעה לנירה. סה"כ מדדתי 5 שמתוכן נבחרה 1.

בתמונה: השמלה מונחת על קולב שמצאתי אצל אמא בארון לפני 10 שנים. קולב וינטג'


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

קרושה שכזה


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

והפנינים..


----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

אוי אני חולה על זה!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (8/7/13)

מהמם.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ו.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תשל"כ: של והינומה 
היה לי חשוב לא לעטות עליי מפית או סינר. 
נירה הראתה לי עליונית תחרה צמודה עד המותן, עם שרוולים קטנטנים וכפתורים בגב. 
האמת שנשארתי איתה אחרי החופה כי הייתה מהממת ולרגע חשבו שהחלפתי שמלה.


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

האיפור שלך מדהים! 
מחכה להמשך!


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

שכחתי המשך חשוב 
הוצמדה לי התופרת שרה, נחמדה ומקסימה ועדינה שתפרה לי שמלה יפהפיה ומיוחדת- ממש לטעמי. את הכל עשתה בחיוך וסבלנות, וגם כשפעם אחת הייתי מודאגת שהשמלה והתיקונים לא יהיו מוכנים בזמן, מיד קבעה לי מדידה נוספת לעוד שבוע כדי שלא אסתובב יותר מדי זמן לא מרוצה. סה"כ 6 מדידות ב-4 חודשים של תפירה.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ט-ב-ע-ו-ת 
כאן הייתה הפעם הראשונה שניסיתי לחסוך ושילמתי ביוקר.
ראיתי טבעת אלוהית בזהב אדום, קטנטנה ועדינה עם פרחים בחנות האהובה עליי בירושלים. אור ואמא שלי אמרו שהיא בכלל לא נראית כמו טבעת נישואים, ובשביל טבעת שנראה ששוקלת גרם אחד 900 ₪ נראו יותר מדי. 

אז קנינו שתי טבעות נישואין בזהב אדום בחנות בבני ברק ושתיהן עלו יחד 1400 ₪. על ג'קסון אין לי בכלל מה לדבר, התחושה המאוד לא נעימה שקיבלנו אחרי דקה שם הספיקה לנו כדי לעוף.

שבועיים לפני החתונה עוד חלמתי על הטבעת ההיא, לא שמחתי בטבעת שקניתי והיא לא הייתה נוחה בכלל. כשאני מחליטה אז אי אפשר להזיז, אור הבין שאי אפשר לשכנע אותי אחרת וכך מצאתי את עצמי עולה לירושלים שבועיים לפני החתונה לקנות טבעת חדשה. 
נכנסתי, מדדתי, החלטתי והשארתי להקטנה. את הטבעת הראשונה מכרתי בחנות סמוכה. שבוע לפני החתונה היתה מונחת בידי טבעת חלומותי


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

הטבעת הזו מדהימה! עדינה ויפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה טוב שהחלפת למה שהכי התחברת אליו! ונראה שעשית בחירה טובה מאוד


----------



## ויקי123 (8/7/13)

זכריה מלצר?


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

אופיר, כיכר ציון


----------



## ויקי123 (8/7/13)

כמעט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת טבעת יפה... דווקא טבעת זה משהו ששוה להשקיע בו קצת יותר אם צריך כי זה אחד הדברים היחידים שלא חולפים ביום החתונה.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

תכלס- היא, והחתן


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

לילה טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אמשיך מחר


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

יש! איזה כיף


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

ממשיכים- איפור ושיער- חפירה!! 
רציתי איילינר. זה באמת כל מה שרציתי. איילינר.
התקשרתי לאלינור טוביילם. מלכת האיילינרים שגם איפרה חברה שלי. 
היא אמרה לי שכבר יש לה כלה באותו יום, והיא תוכל לבוא אליי רק ב15:00. השעה הייתה לא נוחה, המחיר היה יקר אז ויתרתי.

קבעתי עם מאפר+מסרק שהשם שלו עלה פה פעם, והיו ביקורות טובות במיט4מיט. האמת, האיילינר קיבל ציון עובר, השיער היה בסדר- אבל הבחור היה *חופר*. מזה חופר?! הייתי אצלו שעתיים ורק רציתי לברוח. שילמתי 300 ₪ והלכתי לדרכי. המשכתי לחפש והייתי אבודה- לא מצאתי מישהו שהתחברתי לאיפור שלו כמו לאלינור.

נסעתי למאפר/מסרק ירושלמי. אחרי שעה של נסיונות שרטוט איילינר, ואחרי שנראיתי עם שיער כמו של איימי ויינהאוס אמרתי תודה, שילמתי 200 ₪ ויצאתי.
שיט... כמה נסיונות כבר אפשר לעשות? נלך לעוד נסיונות ונפרד מעוד כמה מאות שקלים? 
אין מנוס, מתקשרים לאלינור ומקווים לטוב. אלינור הציעה לי שעה נוחה יותר ביום החתונה וקבענו נסיון. אהבתי את אלינור, אהבתי את האיילינר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והמחיר הפך זניח. 
ביום החתונה הייתה מקסימה, חייכנית ויעילה. איפרה אותי מעולה (כולל ריסים מלאכותיים- באמת כולן שמות אותם??) איילינר מעלף וגלוס שפחות אהבתי (מי המציא את הגועל הזה??). *זאת הפעם השנייה שניסיתי לחסוך ושילמתי ביוקר.*


שיער- אלינור הציעה שניים, סגרתי עם אוהד דגן. אתחיל מהסוף- אוהד היה זריז ועשה לי את התסרוקת בשעה, התסרוקת הייתה יפה מאוד והחזיקה מעמד כל הערב. באמצע: אוהד היה לא נחמד, לא אדיב, לא מסביר פנים ולא מנסה להרגיע- אפילו יצר סטרס מיותר. שבוע לפני החתונה הוא נעלם לשלושה ימים ואז פניתי לפורום בחיפוש מעצב שיער חדש (4 ימים לפני החתונה!). ביום החתונה עבד בזריזות ואפילו באיזה תקתוק כאילו הוא צריך כבר להיות במקום אחר. בנוסף הוא לא זול בכלל.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)




----------



## HadarGulash (8/7/13)

איזה עיניים מהממות!!! 
אחלה בחירה עם האייליינר


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

איזה יפה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות מהממות!


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/7/13)

וואו, איזה איפור עיניים מדהים! 
אני לא מבינה בזה כלום ואם לא היית כותבת לא הייתי יודעת שמדובר באייליינר, אבל זה נראה פשוט מושלם על העין שלך!

וכן, כולן שמות ריסים מלאכותיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. שמו לי ולמלוות שלי, לדעתי זה נתן אפקט מאוד יפה והבליט משמעותית את העיניים שלנו- במיוחד מכיוון שאנחנו בהירות וכך גם הריסים שלנו. בחתונה גם דודה של החתן טרחה לציין בפני שהיא שמה ריסים מלאכותיים. לא היה לי מושג שאנשים משתמשים בזה בשוטף, בלי אירוע מיוחד ומאפרת מקצועית.


----------



## josie1986 (8/7/13)

אלינור מדהימה 
והאיפור שלך מקסים (לא הייתי מצפה ממנה לפחות) 
ואגיב פה גם לגבי הכלבלב - איזה מותק!!!


----------



## hagaraf (9/7/13)

היה שווה את ההתעקשות 
יצא מהמם!
וגם הטבעת, וגם השמלה וגם הזר!

המון מזל טוב לכם נראה נפלא, שמח ואוהב


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

אביזרים או אקססורייז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עגילי זהב עם פנינה ואבן ספיר מ"אופיר" ירושלים. החנות האהובה עליי.
צמיד פנינים כתומות (שוב כתום!)- הפנינים מתאילנד, ההשחלה של "אופיר".
מסרקיה לשיער- פרחי גבסנית קטנטנים. מאוד מרוצה מהבחירה!
נעליים- גם פה ניסיתי לחסוך ושילמתי ביוקר. חיפשתי נעלי נוחות ולא מצאתי. קניתי 2 זוגות נעליים ו-2 זוגות נעליים להחלפה. בסוף השתמשתי בזוג מכל סוג.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

הזר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חולה על פרחים. 
זה הדבר שהכי הכי משמח אותי בעולם. טוב- ושוקולד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עברתי על המון זרים בפינטרסט וידעתי שאני רוצה משהו כפרי, מבולגן, עם המון סוגי פרחים. גם שיהיה קטן וקל, וגם אם אפשר שיהיה קצת כתום.
מול הדירה שלנו יש חנות קטנה וחמודה שנקראת פרחי קוליברי, הראיתי לה כמה תמונות מפינטרסט והיא הכינה לי זר מהמם מאין כמותו, ואני מאוהבת בו עד היום. 

לצערי הגדול מאוד השארתי אותו בחדר ברגע שהגענו לשמורה ולא לקחתי אותו לחופה


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/7/13)

זה הזר היפה ביותר שראיתי! וואו! לחלוטין זר מלוחות השראה בפינטרסט!
כל כך הרבה צבע ופרחים מיוחדים, והכל משתלב נפלא!


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

הזר הזה פשוט מהפנט, כ"כ יפה!


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

מדהים!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
ממש שינית את דעתי לגבי זרים צבעוניים... מאוהבת בזר שלך...
אפשר בבקשה לשאול כמה שילמת שם? והאם עשיתם גם קישוט לרכב?


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

בטח 
אגב, החנות ברמת גן.

שילמתי על הזר 100 ש"ח שלדעתי זה מחיר מצוין. אני יודעת שהשוזרת השקיעה מחשבה והלכה לספקים שלה לחפש פרחים שונים ומעניינים.
הזר היה שווה לחלוטין 100 ש"ח. היו שם גם סחלבים!!

עשינו גם קישוט שאני פחות אהבתי, הוא עלה 150 ש"ח ואור היה אחראי על העניין הזה.


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

הקישוט גם היה באותה חנות? 
והאם יש שם מקום לעמוד עם האוטו (בשביל החתן לאסוף את הזר והקישוט)?

סליחה על החפירה


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

כן 
בכיף.

החנות נמצאת ברחוב הרא"ה ברמת גן ונקראת פרחי קוליברי.
הקישוט רכב והזר היו באותה חנות ולודה השוזרת שומרת מקום חניה לפי השעה שתגידו לה שאתם מגיעים.
צריך לתאם איתה שבוע וחצי מראש או משהו כזה כדי שיהיה לה נוח.


----------



## niki86 (8/7/13)

תודה! 
ממש עזרת לי!


----------



## somaya (8/7/13)

מהמם!!!


----------



## פרילי 86 (9/7/13)

אחד היפים 
אם לא ה!
באמת זר מדהים, איזה כיף לך


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מוסיקה 
האמת ששם לא חשבנו יותר מדי, דרור ממקסימום מוזיקה קיבל את הטלפון שלנו מאשת הקשר בצל הדומים (האמת, לא ביקשנו בכלל אבל מילא), התקשר וחיבר אותנו למור גולדשטיין. 
מור היה חמוד ומקסים, פגישת ההיכרות הייתה מעולה, הוא רשם את כל סגנונות המוזיקה שביקשנו, הדגים ועניין אותנו בדברים שמתאימים לדעתו.
בפגישה השניה חודש לפני החתונה הגענו די עייפים, הוא השמיע לנו כל מיני שירים והאמת שהיה לנו קשה לשים את האצבע אבל משהו הפריע לנו. המסקנה הייתה שאנחנו בטוחים שהוא קלט את הראש שלנו ואנחנו צריכים לסמוך עליו שבחתונה יהיה בסדר (כי התחלנו לחפור בשירים ספציפיים וזה מאוד מקשה על הדיגיי, החלטנו לסמוך עליו ולתת יד חופשית).
בחתונה היה מ-ע-ו-ל-ה. בקבלת הפנים הוא שם בדיוק מה שביקשנו- שירים ארצישראלים ישנים וקצת מודרניים של הדודאים, אריק איינשטיין, קצת כוורת, שלום חנוך, שלמה ארצי ובקיצור הבנתם.

בריקודים לקראת הסוף היו חפירות מעולות, מוזיקה אלקטרונית משהו בסט. החבר'ה נהנו בטירוף.
החתונה נגמרה בסביבות 1:30 שזה שעה מכובדת ליום רביעי... היינו עייפים וזה התאים בול.

אגב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קשקושים לרחבה נקנו בכפר גלעדי. חשוב ללכת בסתם יום רגיל שאין לפניו/אחריו חג. ככה הכל הרבה יותר זול. 
שבוע לפני גם מצאתי את הכובעים האלה וזה היה תוספת מעולה. בתמונה מצולם איש יקר שמאוד נהנה


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

שירים חשובים 
שיר כניסה לחופה: קח לך אישה/שלום חנוך בגרסת ההופעה. אני חולמת על השיר הזה כבר כמה שנים ובגרסת ההופעה הוא מהמם. לא מצאתי את הגרסה ביוטיוב. זה הכי קרוב כי זה כולל מחיאות כפיים- כמובן שהביצוע הוא של שלום בלבד. 

שיר שבירת כוס: אני לא רוצה להתגבר/ מוקי ויוסלס אידי. ראיתי את זה בפורום, נראה לי שבובצ'קה כבר התחתנה איתו. אהבנו את הקריצה ורוח פיטר פן שעולה מהשיר. 

שיר סלואו: השיר המהמם מהסרט האהוב עליי. אור שיתף פעולה ואני שמחתי מאוד.
She's like the wind של פטריק סוויזי האגדי.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

בעע 
קישורים שבורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כניסה לחופה

שבירת כוס

סלואו


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

בגדי חתן 
נקנו בmale box ברחוב בן יהודה תל אביב. 
החליפה הייתה מאוד יפה *אבל* התפירה האישית הייתה טעונה שיפור והמחיר היה גבוה לכל הדעות בתמורה למה שהתקבל.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מגנטים 
היו גם היו. 
השתמשנו בשירותי *מגנטו*. 
אחרי שהבנו שזה מה שאנשים הכי אוהבים, ובעצם זה מוסיף לנו עוד צלם לחתונה החלטנו שכן. 
הם היו מקסימים ונחמדים ויצאו תמונות מאוד יפות.

התמונות מהמגנטים גדולות ולא עולות.... אנסה לטפל בזה אח"כ.


----------



## תותית1212 (8/7/13)

מה. כבר נגמר?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
החתונה הייתה חוויה כייפית שלא הייתי מוותרת עליה. כן הייתי עושה בחירות אחרות לפעמים, אבל בגדול אנחנו מרוצים. 
ההכנות היו מעייפות אבל יחד עם זאת זה פרוייקט שנהניתי להפיק.
מבחינת התקציב אני יודעת שהלכנו על גבוה, אבל הממוצע עומד היום על 120,000 שאותו לא עברנו. המתנות של האורחים כיסו את האולם, המתנות של ההורים את השאר, ואנחנו יכולים להתחיל את החיים בלי שום חובות חתונה.
לא הייתי בוחרת אדם אחר שהוא לא אור לעבור איתו את הדבר הזה וזה כמובן מחזק עוד יותר את הבחירה שלנו אחד בשני. היו לנו ויכוחים על עדות ותרבות בעיקר ואני שמחה שידענו לעבור ולהמשיך הלאה. תכלס אני כבר לא זוכרת היום על מה רבנו. הלוואי ותמיד נשכיל לפתור משברים ולהמשיך הלאה יחד.

עכשיו מתחילים החיים האמיתיים והפרוייקטים הבאים: קריירה, בית וילדים. 

בהצלחה לכולן ותודה שקראתן עד כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





שיר סיום:  אור והמשפחה שלו חולים על כוורת, ומפני שיום אחרי החתונה חגגנו בכוורת בבריכת הסולטן בירושלים אור מצא שיר מקסים של אופרים שמיר לסגור איתו את על העניין. ערב של יום בהיר/אפרים שמיר.


----------



## Shmutzi (8/7/13)

תותית! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
קודם כל המון המון מזל טוב!
נהניתי לראות את התמונות (היפות!), את הזר הנהדר הזה שלך, האיפור ממש התאים לך והשמלה...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הצטערתי לקרוא על כל מיני חוויות פחות נעימות שתיארת כאן, זה לא נעים אף פעם, בטח שלא במהלך תכנון אירוע שכזה אבל כן עמדת בזה ועברת הכל על הצד הטוב ביותר ובסופו של דבר הכל נראה כמו שרצית ונראה שהיה לכם ממש כיף באירוע עצמו!  

מאחלת המון אושר וחיוכים, הצלחות בפרויקטים הבאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וחיים שלווים ומלאי אהבה


----------



## butwhy (8/7/13)

קרדיטים ממש מקסימים, והאיפור יפהפה! 
המון מזל טוב והרבה שמחה ואושר זו עם זה


----------



## Raspail (8/7/13)

תותית איזו מהממת את!!!! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא הכל, התמונות נהדרות, השמלה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פשוט מדהימה!!! הזר שלך, הטבעת, צ'יקו, האיילנר, הדירה, השירים שבחרתם, הכל נראה מוטבע בחותם האישי שלכם...
אהבתי הכל, וכמובן את ה-diy, ממש מושקע ויפה!
מלא מזל טוב


----------



## lost in dreams (9/7/13)

קרדיטים נפלאים! 
אתם נראים נפלא ואת ממש מוכשרת!
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה שמחה, יפה וכיפית.
מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות ארוכים ומאושרים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וקבלו ח"ח על כוורת, גם אנחנו היינו בהופעה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (9/7/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים 
תודה ששיתפת, את כל הטוב, וגם את מה שהיה פחות טוב (בסוף זה מידע שאפשר ללמוד ממנו הרבה)
נראה שיהיה מהמם, אהבתי את הDIY- זה תמיד החלק האהוב עלי, הזר מקסים, השמלה, והכל פשוט יפה.
מזל טוב! ושיהיו לכם עוד הרבה שנים של אושר.


----------



## lanit (11/7/13)

הכל כל כך מקסים! 
מאוד אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם.
כל הכבוד על חוסר-הניסיון-ליפייף ביקורות, אני בטוחה שזה יעזור בעתיד.
המון מזל טוב, נראיתם נפלא ונראה שנהניתם


----------



## arapax (9/7/13)

איזה כיף 
התמונות שלכם יפיפיות (לא היה לי ספק, אם שחר המליץ עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) הכלב שלכם חבוב!  אהבתי את כל תוספות ה- DIY שלך, ובעיקר מלאת קנאה באנשים שיש להם כתב יד יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיו לכם חיים יפים וארוכים יחד


----------



## yael rosen (9/7/13)

וואו 
תותית, חברה לשם, וילדה יפה שכמוך,
כמה ימים אני כבר נהנית מהקרדיטים שלך, מפחדת לכתוב תגובה קצרה ונמהרת, אבל חוזרת כל הזמן לשטוף את העיניים.
הלוואי שהייתי יכולה להגיב על כל תמונה, על הזר עוצר הנשימה, על השמלה, התמונות הכה יפות, וכל מה שעשית בחתונה הזאת, הכל פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את יפיפיה - והלוואי שהחיים שלכם יחד יהיו יפים גם, ומלאי תותים וקצפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















מזל טוב - קרדיטים מפילים מהרגליים


----------



## ronitvas (10/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למרות שלאחרונה לוקח לי לקרוא את הקרדיטים ימים שלמים, אני נהנית מכל רגע!
מאחלת לכם חיים יפים, צבעוניים וטובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמחה שאת פה איתנו ולאורך כל התקופה היית פעילה, משתפת ותורמת


----------

